# Yakuake



## poorandunlucky (Jan 5, 2018)

Anybody else uses it?

I found it not long ago when trying to find a good terminal emulator besides XFCE's Terminal...

It's kind of the console in video games, you press F12 (default), and it slides down from the top of the screen.

I just thought I'd let people know this exists...

(If you want transparency for the buffer, you have to adjust it in the Profile, the transparency in the Settings is for the tab/command bar.  There's also skins for it...)


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 5, 2018)

I tried it long time ago, the novelty of it lasted about a day.

I can Shade x11/eterm and accomplish much the same thing, as I recall.


----------



## poorandunlucky (Jan 5, 2018)

Trihexagonal: I guess you can jury-rig just about anything to anything else...

You can also reconfigure F12 to be the tickmark, or F1, or Alt+F1, and you can also set it so it remains on top even if it loses focus...

Also it occupies 0 space, either on the desktop, the taskbar, or the notification tray when deactivated...

I just think that the terminal occupies so much place in a POSIX user's life that it should have a special place like that, rather than a button on a taskbar...  It's not really like Firefox, it's an interface to the system...  I think it deserves its special key and its place as a drawer-kind of thing...

Also I'm not trying to sell it to you, I'm just letting people know of its existence...  I read many threads comparing terminal emulators, most people going with rxvt-unicode, and most people praising it, not really offering any options other than xterm derivatives, but this is different, and in my opinion, awesome compared to the other programs...  It's very fast, responsive, clean in the way it draws out, like it doesn't leave artifacts or anything, ...

I just think it was worth a special mention.


----------



## scottro (Jan 5, 2018)

We all come across a program that we like and want to share with others, nothing wrong with that.  No doubt you'll see other posts asking for a terminal recommendation and you can always jump in to recommend yakuake. (I had thought it was named after some Japanese thing, my first thoughts yaku as in bake and ake as in akeru, open, but it just stands for Yet Another Kuake.   ).   If you really get into customizing it,  you can make a post in the guides section (they're usually moderated so it may not appear immediately. )

And, when one mentions a program they like, there will often be someone else to say, Meh, I tried it and these special features didn't do much for me, and those posts are also useful for say, old grouches like me, who say, ahhh--sounds fun, but I'll get tired of it in 24 hours. 

Nothing wrong with either viewpoint.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 5, 2018)

poorandunlucky said:


> Also it occupies 0 space, either on the desktop, the taskbar, or the notification tray when deactivated...
> 
> I just think that the terminal occupies so much place in a POSIX user's life that it should have a special place like that, rather than a button on a taskbar...  It's not really like Firefox, it's an interface to the system...  I think it deserves its special key and its place as a drawer-kind of thing...



I hide my taskbar and do everything from the x11-wm/fluxbox right-click menu, x11-fm/xfe or terminal.

As far as space goes, I have one instance of x11/eterm open from ~/.xinitrc and keep it shaded when not in use. I use it a lot so it saves time having it open, shading saves space when not in use.

I usually keep another instance open at the bottom of the screen running `top`, as I like to monitor my system and it comes in very handy if I'm working with file transfers and logged in as root in the other terminal. Mount and access a USB stick as root and one terminal is tied up for using `df -h` or such unless I close the file manager I'm using.

I don't look at it as a burden at all. I have my desktops set up in what I've found over time to be the most efficient configuration for me. I can see, however, where mine would not appeal to someone used to using a DE or thinks the terminal archaic. Not you specifically, poorandunlucky.

As I mentioned before, you are still getting used to FreeBSD, exploring different options like Yakuake and that's all well and good. I'm glad you're still here.

I have a set number of ports I install with each build that I've found work best to fill my needs and tried out several programs to get to that point.


----------

